# Grącik



## NotNow

We want to respell Grącik so English speakers will pronounce it correctly.  I vote for Groncik, but my fiancé has the stupid idea that it should be Grohcik.  Who's right?


----------



## Thomas1

The "on" spelling reflects the original pronunciation, as "ą" is a nasal vowel. The "oh" spelling looks to me more like an adaptation. Are native American English speakers more likely to hear the "oh" sound in Grącik?


----------



## NotNow

No, I doubt it.  That's why I want Groncik.  BTW I'm a native English speaker, and he's a native Polish one.  Do you have any insight to why he's so opposed to Groncik?  He may just be looking for a reason to bicker.


----------



## anthox

I would combine both of your perspectives here (and modify the ending) and propose "Grohncheek" or "Groan-cheek." American English speakers ignorant of Polish tend to pronounce "-cik" like the English word "sick." Likewise, "Gron-" would be pronounced like Polish "gra" + 'n', instead of as in Eng. "groan", as intended. Although, if this is your surname you're talking about legally changing, I'm sure neither of my choices look very nice  If that is truly the case, go with Groncik.


----------



## Thomas1

I am as puzzled as you are, NotNow. I may hazzard a guess, but it may mean nothing. I suppose that the "oh"-like pronunciation may imitate better nasal sound to certain speakers' ears. However: (1) this true nasality is most often considered hypercorrect; in consequence, it will often sound artificial to Polish speakers--which is the case to me in the surname "Grącik"--Polish nasal sounds are most of the time sort of flattened if you compare them to those in French or European Portuguese, for instance; and (2) "oh" isn't a nasal sound (I take it to be pronounced as in the exclamation "Oh!", but please correct me if I got it wrong). If I had to put "Grohcik" into Polish script, I'd write "Grołcik". Briefly, count me in for the "on" variant.

EDIT: I've just seen Anthox's answer.


----------



## wolfbm1

As far as I am concerned I think it is a very bad idea to change the spelling of someone's surname. If I had to do it for some important reason I would change it completely.
Here is an idea:
*Grącik* ( bez daty źródłowej ) - pochodzi od niemieckich nazw osobowych _Gronz, Grontz_, te od imion na _Gron-, Grun_-. 

Źródło: 'Nazwiska Polaków', Kazimierz Rymut, Wydawnictwo Naukowe DWN Kraków 2001 . 

What about Grontzik or Grontzeak?


----------



## NotNow

wolfbm1 said:


> I think it is a very bad idea to change the spelling of someone's surname.



It's going to be MY name after the wedding.

I like Groncik better than Grontzik or Grontzeak, but thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## wolfbm1

Congratulations NotNow. I wish you a marriage filled with love and joy.

Sorry, I don't like Groncik. Maybe, because of the combination of letters 'on' and 'c'. I think that Gracik without a diacritic is much better.
Well, that's my try at advice. 
Best,

Wolf

Edit: I think I know why your fiancé likes the word Grohcik. Perhaps, it's because without the letter h it becomes Grocik, which is a dimunitive of 'grot' or an arrowhead.


----------



## Ben Jamin

I think that the English spelling best resembling the Polish pronunciation is Grontzik. You can always say tell the people that the proununciation is "Grawntzik". Any spelling trying to preserve the Polish "o" sound will look weird, for not mention the "ci" sound.
Besides, it will be close to the original spelling some generations back.


----------



## NotNow

Thanks, Ben, I kind of like Grontzik.


----------

